# Rules information for Dogs of War - Urgently needed



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

My friend has 3000 points of DoW, and I'd really enjoy playing them again, does anyone have any unofficial updated rules for the long lost army? I'd hate to see that much money go to waste.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

what the hell is DoW all i know is dawn od war and thats not the one your talking about?? elaborate please


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/warhammer/dogsofwar/gaming/armylist/default.htm

God bless the aussies


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

officer kerky said:


> what the hell is DoW all i know is dawn od war and thats not the one your talking about?? elaborate please


Dogs of war, way back they were their own army.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

oh dogs of war. nope seen no new rules for them.

and whats wrong with being aussie.

edit thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

Othiem said:


> http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/warhammer/dogsofwar/gaming/armylist/default.htm
> 
> God bless the aussies


thank you so much.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nothing is wrong, they had the PDF file with the DoW army list.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

officer kerky said:


> oh dogs of war. nope seen no new rules for them.
> 
> and whats wrong with being aussie.
> 
> edit thanks for clearing it up.


God bless is generally a good thing, and thank you to the aussies because they are the only official GW site still hosting the pdf with the rules, the US and British pages seems to have lost that particular bit of information.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

\we aussies love our website, its retro,


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

hey um, I realised that those rules are from 6th edition, anychance they will be updating soon?



DarknessDawns said:


> lol, but what i really wanna know is when are the mods gonna move this thread lol, its fantasy
> plus we aussies love our website, its retro,


but I DID post in the fantasy section, also DoW are fantasy........ either way I am in the right place.

oh sorry I see that you updated your post

Merged triple post - squeek


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

lol, it was my mistake


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

zabo said:


> hey um, I realised that those rules are from 6th edition, anychance they will be updating soon?


Quite the opposite. Currently only the 6th edition books mention that you are allowed to hire DoW units. The 7th edition books may not choose from the DoW list. The current trend in army design is to separate out armies, and a DoW list that people can all draw from goes completely against this idea. We're more likely to see the Squats return to 40k before the DoW get a list revamp.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Why did you have to reset the clock on the...small people? I really want to see them come back!


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

lol, space dwarfs, well the thing is they were really retarded looking, lol. But still awesome none of the less.


----------

